# Best suburb for family living



## Gunjanv (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello. Can somebody suggest the best place for family living in Auckland as well as the best community school.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Really difficult question to answer. The best place for one isn't necessarily the best for another. It all depends on a number of variables specific to you, your lifestyle, your wants and needs, where your work will be etc.
The forum needs more information in order to try and understand you more.


----------

